# Flushing



## Hedons (Oct 29, 2006)

First grow...  I started with whatever seeds I could get my hands on, and by the looks of things I have three different strains.

In a grow with 3 different strains that are flowing and maturing at 3 different rates, should they be flushed when the first strain is nearing harvest time?  Or will that adversely affect the other two?

How many days should flushing go for on a ebb and flow system?

Thanks
-Hedons


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2006)

I am also curious to know also how often to flush an ebb & flow system


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2006)

drop all nutes 7-10 days before chop giving only ph'd water.....i do it longer in soil than compared with hydro. 

considered flushing in the longrun, not just a buncha water at once......altho some ppl would beg to differ. i guess all matter of opinion here.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 29, 2006)

You can usually flush out a hydro system quicker than soil since there is usually less of a "buffer" holding nutes in. 7-10 all the way to two weeks is plenty good in hydro, 2 weeks depending on how anal you are on getting every bit of nutes out.
It's kind of a line on how long you want to keep them fed to maximize output and how much of the nutes you want to take out.


----------

